# Disappointed....



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

...anyone else feeling the same? :?

Hev x


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Very.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] ***Edit** but not particulally upset. 
Hoggy.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

With anything in particular?

Sent from paul4281's iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

the latest mag.

Making bread?
Negativity :?

Not one to be proud of.

Hev x


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Yes it's disappointing its come to this.

I haven't seen the mag yet but John has just been ejected from the club. Another abuse of power.

Sad times.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Yes it's disappointing its come to this.
> 
> I haven't seen the mag yet but John has just been ejected from the club. Another abuse of power.
> 
> ...


Very much agree with you Steve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Disappointed is not a strong enough word. This is a sad sad day for our community and many TTOC Members.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

As John been ejected from the club because of his Editorial? I have just read the editorial, and cannot see what the all the fuss is about, I personally think John does an excellent job for the club

Or is the fuss about the way John has been ejected from the club?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I am still a member although i no longer have a TT but i am waiting to see what the next TT will look like. I can't believe what has happened to John, he was one of THE BEST members in the club and i can't believe he has been stabbed in the back like this.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davelincs said:


> As John been ejected from the club because of his Editorial? I have just read the editorial, and cannot see what the all the fuss is about, I personally think John does an excellent job for the club
> 
> Or is the fuss about the way John has been ejected from the club?


Dave,
John has not only been ejected from the club but he's also banned from rejoining the TTOC in the future because of his editorial. As you may have read elsewhere, neither Steve (TT Law) , nor Mark(Mark Davies) nor myself or indeed John have been contacted before the action was taken even though we were all available to talk at the time.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Have you seen the latest Facebook post ?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

By the TTOC


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> By the TTOC


On twitter too "closed for the foreseable future not currently accepting any new members".


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

KammyTT said:


> By the TTOC


no kammy what does it say? got a link


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > By the TTOC
> ...


As above on Twitter Gaz


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

only on fb to keep an eye on the kids jamo, twitter would do my flipping head in m8 lol. it doesn't say if the club is shutting just the shop?


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> only on fb to keep an eye on the kids jamo, twitter would do my flipping head in m8 lol. it doesn't say if the club is shutting just the shop?


Ha ha Twitter you either love it or hate it mate, just says the shop on there and the comment regarding no new members being taken [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

@TT_Owners_Club: The club shop will be closed for the foreseeable future we are not currently accepting new members
This is what is posted on twitter Gaz


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

the plot thickens..........


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> the plot thickens..........


@TT_Owners_Club: We are pleased to announce after a misunderstanding the club shop is now open again.
posted on twitter in the last hour :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Jamo8 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > the plot thickens..........
> ...


viewtopic.php?p=2500004#p2500004


----------

